# How is your home defended?



## Spookey (May 9, 2005)

Dear All,

With crime constantly on the rise and the number of violent home invasions at the fore front...I am wondering what measures you currently utilize to defend your home as a safe haven.

Firearms, alarms, dogs, and other physical safety and security measures. Which do you use? What is your methodology, what are you preparing to defend against, and what steps have you taken to secure your personal refuge?

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## clfsean (May 9, 2005)

4 dogs...
.45 ACP...
911 on speed dial... 

... Bad attitude for invading my space...


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 9, 2005)

I have a burglar alarm, I have a dog but I dont expect the dog to do much.


----------



## Spookey (May 9, 2005)

Dear Guys,

Thank you for getting things started. I hope to be joined by many more posters!

Since you guys have started the ball rolling I will jump in the mix! There are a few things I use to base my judgement on. Here are those factors and what I have implemented to assist!

*A head start is of the greatest importance...(this allows you crucial time to defend the perimeter.)*

-All windows should be secured with vedge bars to prevent rapid entry. This will also require the window to be broken in order to gain entry thus giving an audible signal of the intruders presence.

-All doors should have re-enforced door knobs (ie crash plates) and extended dead bolts (4" which will protrude into the studs that frame the door). Also, it is preferable to have either a metal or solid hardwood door at all exterior entrances. Again this will slow the entry process.

*Have a designated safe room in the house...it is much easier to defend one predetermined area. Also, this will limit the odds of "friendly fire".*

-All occupants of the home should know the desiganted safe room which should be easily accessible from all other rooms of the home. Routes should be predetermined and drills should be practiced frequently (just like fire drills).

*Have designated responsibilities in the safe room*. 

-Know who is responsible for dialing 911 and talking to the authorities

-Where available, designate a secondary defender (spouse or other capable family member). If you must engage the threat outside the safe room in order to maintain distance between the threat and your family, determine code words to notify the secondary defender not to shoot (if and when) the threat is neutralized and you choose to re-enter the safe room.

*Preping the Safe Room...*

-Have a cell phone (fully charged and with a good signal) in a desiganted spot in the safe room

-When utilizing a "secondary defender" make certain that any firearm is clean, loaded, and in it's designated location

-Make certain family members know where to be (out of the line of fire between a secondary defender and the doorway) and that the secondary defender has a good line of site on the rooms entrance

*Exterior Cover and Concealment (outside the safe room)*

-What areas will allow you the best line of site on the point of attempted entry (these should be pre-determined). This area should offer cover when possible and enough concealment to launch your defensive measures (ambush) should the need arise.

These are a few steps that I believe will assist in the probablility of surviving an attempted home invasion. The measures you take to prevent they entry will ultimately dictate the over all ability of your training to be benificial!

I believe in the use of firearms as a means of home defense. Also, I believe that things such as long gun vs hand gun vs shotgun (and the caliber issues) are completely secondary to creating a means to utilize a firearm to your advantage based on location, angle of attack (defense), and the mere ability to obtain said firearm prior to the engagement!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2005)

I ended up grinning after reading all this ... I used to be for a very brief time a professional thief. Almost got my head blown off and that caused me to repent forever! I'm not going to poke holes in your spiel here, they're all good advice ... from my stand-point of experience. 
Having a dawg, yes of course that is a great deterrent... if you got a dog that will do something like defend it's (pack's) territory. Make sure that the animal is *well trained* so it doesn't mistake a family member trying to come into the house late late at night and they forgot their keys, and they don't want to wake anyone up, stupid I know but it has happened. The animal should know each family (and close *trusted *friend's) scent *well* so attack is not on it's mind. This means feeding and playing with the animal is needed by all who would come in contact with it. A dog that has a good loud and *deep* barking voice will give the impression that there's something in the house that will mess the intuder up badly should twain ever meet. 
One fella I know was allergic to dogs, sooo, in his own security system (he's independently wealthy btw) he had motion sensors that not only triggered lights but a recording of not one but TWO dogs barking their heads off. Dunno if he's ever had it go off (for real). 
Weaponry; also a good choice but the type of firearm and ammunition should be taken in careful consideration. Unless you've built your house to prevent a bullet from traveling through the walls then a weak type of bullet or one that fragments after hitting a solid object would be the safest. All family members should be alerted and know that they need to eat carpet to prevent any type of mishap. But awakening the family might alert the intruder wouldn't it... not a bad thing because the intuder might skee-daddle while the house lights come on. You have to let the intruder know that you see him, a great white shark will not attack if you let it know you see it. Giving out a loud verbal warning will alert the intruder that you're not to be messed with, it also helps you out in court too should you have to incapacitate the intruder. Having witnesses (think tape recording) to the fact that you warned the intruder that they will be shot if they don't vacate helps I would think. LEO's reading this, what do you think? 



			
				Spookey said:
			
		

> Dear Guys,
> 
> Thank you for getting things started. I hope to be joined by many more posters!
> 
> ...


Definitely secure windows with a bar that prevents ease of opening. However they should not impede rapid removal in case of a fire. Something to think about. Want to keep undesirables out sure, but not to keep anyone else in. 
_"Audible signal of intruders presence"_... heh that made me giggle. Here's why. Without hearing aids I might as well be stone deaf. When I'm in deep sleep I *am* stone deaf. I don't sleep with my hearing aid on (drains the battery ya know?) so this option just-don't-quite-fit :wink1:



			
				Spookey said:
			
		

> -All doors should have re-enforced door knobs (ie crash plates) and extended dead bolts (4" which will protrude into the studs that frame the door). Also, it is preferable to have either a metal or solid hardwood door at all exterior entrances. Again this will slow the entry process.


Definitely another good idea, if the individual home-owner can afford it. Yes, of course the age old question of how much is one's safety worth? Obviously one cannot put a suitable price-tag on one's life and family's safety. But many people do the best they can. A good stout dead bolt in a solid door is an adequate deterrent. Unless the intruder is a skilled lock picker it will turn away for in favor of easier prey. Chains on the door also makes it harder. 
Basically the more "rough" the neighborhood the more tough the security of the home. Those living in L.A. Miami, New Yawk and other large cities know this.  


			
				Spookey said:
			
		

> *Have a designated safe room in the house...it is much easier to defend one predetermined area. Also, this will limit the odds of "friendly fire".*
> -All occupants of the home should know the desiganted safe room which should be easily accessible from all other rooms of the home. Routes should be predetermined and drills should be practiced frequently (just like fire drills).
> *Have designated responsibilities in the safe room*.
> -Know who is responsible for dialing 911 and talking to the authorities
> ...


A safe room in the house is good. Can everyone get to it? Much more importantly... can everyone get OUT of it should there be something wrong or the intruder is insane enough to try and force themselves to the safe-room's occupants? If that's the case then something is terribly wrong here and definitely lethal force will be required. Elsewhere on MT a thread had talked about the repercussions of such acts. 

Line of fire? As long as it's defensive, sure this spot as good as another. If it turns out to be a firefight (two shooters) then everywhere *is* the line of fire isn't it? Thus my earlier statement of eating carpet, and having another way OUT of the safe room should the need arise.  

I live in an apartment complex and thus don't really have any place that could be determined as a safe-room. Also I do not own a firearm and thus a large hunting knife, my Martial skills and warrior thinking (when called upon) are my only means of defense. Of these I am confident enough to face down an intruder if that ever happens and God help the intruder. 


			
				Spookey said:
			
		

> *Exterior Cover and Concealment (outside the safe room)*
> 
> -What areas will allow you the best line of site on the point of attempted entry (these should be pre-determined). This area should offer cover when possible and enough concealment to launch your defensive measures (ambush) should the need arise.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know where you live but it seems that such precautions are seemingly necessary. Kinda sad when you think about it... I mean one of Rockwell's 4 freedoms can't seem to apply here, for you I mean ... "Freedom from fear". ( I don't mean that in a critique either). 
Thieves usually try to find easy targets, they try to find places where resistance is nil to slim at best. They also research (a good thief does anyway) the neighborhoods they want to "work" in to find the houses/residences that would yield the best haul. They'll watch and try to see as much as they can to know if the payoff will be worth the risk. They'll feint breaking into a place to make sure they won't have any problems when they go for real. These of course are the actions of a true professional. A casual thief or occasional one will be more stupid and daring in the risk factor. 
Also statistics show a large number (I forget the number   ) of B & E's occur in the day time hours. _Everyone_ is away at work/school/etc. 
You have to give your intruder a damn good reason to break in while you're home. Anyone who is willing to do that is of a different caliber than the average thief and subsquently *a far more dangerous individual*. They either have rape, kidnapping or murder on their minds, I can't think of any other reason why someone would run the extreme risk to their lives by overtly (or even stealthly) breaking in to a dwelling while the occupants are still present than those three.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 10, 2005)

As an LEO I can say most emphatically that anyone who breaks in to my house while I am present, will die in whatever room I find them.  I don't care if they are 17 year old meth heads or 70 year old meth heads.  My lair is sacrosanct.   

That said, there are numerous good points brought up in above posts.  I'd like to expound on a thread talking about rounds over penetrating walls and striking inintended targets and such.  I've been pounding this in to peoples heads for several years.  Women (and men) who decide they need a firearm for self-defense invariably decide to get a pistol, because it's small and seems easy to handle.  The truth is that a pistol is a difficult weapon to learn to use effectively.   I always steer people with little firearm experience toward the classic home defender, the shotgun.  The shotgun is capable of using multiple types of loads.  Further, a shotgun loaded with #4 or #6 shot is more than capable of causing terminal wound balistics on a human body and even the largest ranges found inside a house.  The wound ballistics are typically greater and cause faster incapacitation than most pistol ballistics.  Using that same smaller shot pattern, most sheet rock can stop the rounds from passing through.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 10, 2005)

I live in a 1-bdrm apartment on the second floor of the building. 
Front door: Deadbolt and one of those hotel-door latches.
Sliding door: always locked unless I'm inside and awake
Bedroom window: locked (kind of a non-issue since only spiderman could climb the smooth brick wall).

Weapons:
.45 on desk by front door (out of sight)
9mm on nightstand
12-gauge behind bedroom door
knives, impact weapons, etc. in various places.

A *really* bad attitude toward anyone stupid enough to break into my home.


----------



## rmcpeek (May 10, 2005)

This is something I don't sit and contemplate or worry about. IF it happens, and you have weapons in the home, unless that weapon is basically under your pillow, how are you going to get to it? If you have kids in your home, you certainly don't want to have a loaded weapon around easy to access.

Myself, I know what I'm capable of doing to someone with my bare hands if confronted or my home was invaded. The outcome will not be pleasant for the intruder. 

We keep the home locked up tight at night. My German Shepherd hears and sees anything and everything while we sleep and lets me know real quick if anything is out of the ordinary. If anyone were to break in here, they'd better pray I get to them before the dog does. Although, this person would be leaving in a meat wagon either way.

9mm S&W & 12 gauge shotgun (locked up, I've got kids) so not much use unless there's time to get to them and unlock em.


----------



## Jerry (May 10, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> 4 dogs...
> .45 ACP...
> 911 on speed dial...
> 
> ... Bad attitude for invading my space...


 Make mine a .40 and I'm right there with you


----------



## BrandiJo (May 10, 2005)

a big scary dog, and a dad who has way to many guns


----------



## Bammx2 (May 10, 2005)

with a stick.

God forbid if you're allowed anything good to defend yourself here in th uk......
ack.


----------



## elder999 (May 10, 2005)

I pretty much live in a wilderness area, or, more formally, an "urban wilderness interface" in Forest Service jargon. This means that my most likely home invader is a black bear.

It also means , barring happenstance, that my wife and I can count on a minimum response time of 45 minutes for law enforcement, and 20-30 minutes for local volunteer emergency medical and fire. 

Cell phones don't work-except for satellite-though we do have radios and scanners, they're mostly for forest fires.

We're both EMT's, or former EMT's, so we've got medical covered, somwhat.

If it's a prison escapee that breaks in instead of a bear though,it's all the same:*we're pretty much on our own.*

We have a variety of weapons-including a variety of firearms, with the principle home defense being our pump-action shotguns. We also have an alarm system, motion and alarm activated lighting, a lot of fence, two mutts and one great big dog-he's a fila brasiliero-they basically _eat_ intruders, and do a damn good job of keeping bears away from the house, and out of our orchard-which only means we see them once or twice a year at the house, instead of repeatedly.

Back east, I had two occasions to repel human break ins with a shotgun; both times, all I had to do was rack the slide and say *"Get out of my house or I will shoot you!"* and they left.Quickly. Conclusion? _Shoot anyone that doesn't run at that sound-they're obviously nuts, or have truly bad intentions_ These days, they're not likely to get any verbal warning from me, just that *ker-chuck* sound.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 11, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> a big scary dog, and a dad who has *way to many guns*


Not Possible


----------



## Simon Curran (May 11, 2005)

A lousy temper when woken prematurely and a few sticks lying around, plus the kitchen knife magnet hangs right outside my bedroom door...


----------



## SwedishChef (May 11, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> with a stick.
> 
> God forbid if you're allowed anything good to defend yourself here in th uk......
> ack.


Well with a good filipino MA background a stick might be all you need.  A gun would still be better though.


----------



## rutherford (May 11, 2005)

The only time I lock my door is when I'm leaving for at least a week.

This is quite a change for me, since I grew up in a high-crime neighborhood and once had to physically repelled a home invader who was climbing in through a window left open on a hot summer night.

I sleep a lot better now.


----------



## Kamaria Annina (May 11, 2005)

Well, we always lock our doors.  We keep a porch light on, and we a motion detector light as well.  We have two rottweilers, and they always bark whenever someone is here.  Naturally, they are just protecting dogs, and all they do is bark, they would never bite unless someone was actually trying to do us harm.  (Plus they're in their cages) But, none the less, I think it would give someone a good scare.


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2005)

The number one thing for us is LOCKING OUR WINDOWS AND DOORS.  Dowels in the double-paned windows (which also have storm windows in place), sliding glass door and front door has a security screen door.

 Someone will HAVE to break to enter if they do, lending me the ability to use anything at my disposal.


----------



## searcher (May 11, 2005)

I used small brads(nails) to tack the windows shut and dead bolt the doors.

I have no handguns, but prefer the use of my shotgun with hot loads.

We have a dog that barks when anyone comes onto the property.

If they decidee that after all of these things they still want to steal something, they just need to knock and I will let them have what they want.   If they decide to get violent then so be it, I will then decide what to do.   I hope.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 11, 2005)

Well, on a college student's budget, I don't tend to have much to defend, let alone many implements with which to defend it. However, being as combat-minded as I am, I do what I can. For now, that's an escrima stick near my doorway and a bokuto within arm's reach of my bed.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 11, 2005)

I have a lock, and I lock it if I go out.


----------



## Fightback2 (May 12, 2005)

2 large dogs, 1 bb husband, self defense training and a wicked temper.  Plus I live about a block from the police station.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2005)

Now what if a thef where to be reading this forum, and was also exceptional with computers and is able to know everything there is to know about you...Hence braking into your house and knowing your lines of Defence


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 13, 2005)

Fact is, i'm not concerned with intruders while i'm home. It's just not even a concern, those found here at night will be removed by coroner. It's when i'm gone that concerns me. I don't even lock my doors when i'm home. I figure if I lock the doors, it's more thing i'll have to repair if they kick it in. If I leave it unlocked, they can just open it and walk in, right before I blow them right back out. Having the floors steamed clean will cost enough. As far as keeping guns under my pillow, I sleep with a pump action twelve gauge shotgun under my side of the bed. I'm armed in 2.3 seconds.  

Of course, having put more than my share of felons in prison and making even more mad, i've probably got more than the average reason to believe someone might visit me.  Some said they would.  I always make sure to let them know that i've got lots of burial space in my backyard, and plenty of ammunition.  I told one particularly heinous felon ,who threatened to visit me at home, that if I saw him on the same block as my house, I would place a .308 round through one of his eye-sockets while he was driving.  He complained about that threat to my chief who replied to him, "I'd avoid his house, he probably will."  This seemed to worry said felon as he never made another threat and moved shortly thereafter. It's funny how cowardly most criminals are.  They like to intimidate, but they whine when they're intimidated.


----------



## Silat Student (May 14, 2005)

Well lesse, no guns in the house (not yet at least, I'm getting a late start on my Firearms training) but I do have knives....lots....and lots....of knives....The neighborhood I live in regularly has very loud noises (shouting, yelling, the idiots above me using their apt. as a bowling alley) and there is some sort of pounding latin beat blairing out of someone's bass speakers 24/7 so I don't have to worry about making any noise I (or the poor guy who breaks in) makes in the defense of my home. As for the above mentioned computer savvy thief? Ya'll come on down and I'll show ya some Suthahn Hospitahlitee.


----------



## TonyM. (May 14, 2005)

Two large male chow chows have kept my home burglar/invader free. They pry off the screen windows and are greeted by two snarling dogs.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 14, 2005)

Just because.......


My great gran'daddys brother died at the age of 99.
I remember asking why he had a limp once....
it was because he used to use bear traps under his windows for burglars.
Guess he had a little too much of that "honey dew lime water" one night and had to go through his own window when he realised he was locked out of his house......
Now I know why uncle jesse had a limp til he died!

Just thought I'd throw that in for old time "home security"


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 17, 2005)

* Indoor dog

* Alarm

* 12 gauge auto

* .40 Glock

* "Safe Room"

* Intruder Drills


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

My (parents) home is very well defended (yet easy to break into :uhoh: )  
 We have a dog that does not like strangers very much, I personally think my dog is paranoid, she barks at the slightest thing.  Motion sensor flood lights for the yard (very very handy).  My dad keeps a .45 in his room, I have my various sticks, bokkens, and knives scattered about my room.  My 12 guage is easy to get to (for those who know where it is).  I also have my compound bow in my room... not the most practical, but I can get an arrow nocked and drawn pretty damn fast and am deadly accuate within about 40 yards just by natural sight.  I realize that is not the msot practical weapon, however my room is not attached to the house, so most likely the person would by pass my room, allowing me to come in behind him (provided I dont meet him in the driveway, I am a light sleeper)

 When I will be living in an appartment for college next year I may bring my 12 guage but I'm not too sure about that.  I will have all my sticks and knives around though.  I have one folder that has great ballance and I can get it to stick everytime I throw it.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 17, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> When I will be living in an appartment for college next year I may bring my 12 guage but I'm not too sure about that. I will have all my sticks and knives around though. I have one folder that has great ballance and I can get it to stick everytime I throw it.


Careful. This will depend on the area-environment and landlord


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

yeah, thats why I am not sure if I will bring it or not.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 17, 2005)

1 Doberman Pincher 
husband and Wife both BB in Kenpo 
1 .45 Bereta
1 pair if sais (not to good for anything execpt for throwing in my hands)
4 staffs ( only recommend using one at a time)
1 Kicking sheild ( only good if the burglar is kicking you) 
2 full sets of sparring gear ( I don't think I can talk him into putting them on)
1 pair of nunchucks (I would probably hurt myself with them)


My best bet is the the preventative measures of the Dog.

V/R

Rick


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 17, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> When I will be living in an appartment for college next year I may bring my 12 guage but I'm not too sure about that. I will have all my sticks and knives around though. I have one folder that has great ballance and I can get it to stick everytime I throw it.


What college are you going to?

Are you living on of off campus?


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> What college are you going to?
> 
> Are you living on of off campus?


 I'll be attending CSUS, I really wouldn't be bringing the shotgun for home defense as there is a shooting range about 20min away on highway 50, I need to get better at shooting clays.

 Yeah I'll be off campus.... I wouldn't dare try to bring it if I lived in the dorms.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 17, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I'll be attending CSUS, I really wouldn't be bringing the shotgun for home defense as there is a shooting range about 20min away on highway 50, I need to get better at shooting clays.
> 
> Yeah I'll be off campus.... I wouldn't dare try to bring it if I lived in the dorms.


Forgive my ignorance...what is CSUS?

And, where you will be staying-is it considered a arear of crime?


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance...what is CSUS?
> 
> And, where you will be staying-is it considered a arear of crime?


 Sorry... lazy habit.. CSUS = Cal. State Univ. Sacramento.

 The area isn't really that bad, just a lot of cars broken into mostly.  Like I said, I would mainly want the shotgun around to take to the range that's near by.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 18, 2005)

Best regards in your academic endeavors.

I am sure security will be alright in your home away from home.


----------



## OC Kid (May 19, 2005)

Well first let me say I didnt read this entire thread. But here is my take.

I am a 5th B/B and I have weapons at home 357 mag. I felt I could protect my family. I was wrong.

In 1994 a guy brioke into my home while my wife and I was at work. he attempted to rape my SIL who was baby sitting my 6 month old son. he threatened to kill my son if she didnt do what he wanted. his name is Steven Dexter Brooks and is now serving time in Calif penetentiary. he got 132 years for the crimes.

He staked the house out and knew exactly what time to strike.
She got away and wasthe only one he didnt rape. He was convicted of 14 rapes in the area and suspected of many others.
My son was safe and he didnt harm him

What saved her was quick thinnking on her part. She managed to escape and alert the neighbors who called the police.

So in my opinion...Burg alarms, dogs other than for alerting you or your neighbors, weapons, training in M/A ect wont help.
Putting visual deterents such as security doors  and keeping your windows shut and locked will help.
If it makes it to tough on the guy BEFORE he tries is the only way. You want him to go somewhere that is a more easy target in his mind. 
Even if its just having signs that your home is protected by a security system.
But must important :Being able to think clearly and have a evasive plan is the best way.
They are professionals at being criminals. They prey on the unprepared the weak and easy.

They pick their prey like all predators do. IMO


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that OC Kid, sounds like SIL was ok. Curious, did she flee with your son? How did the intruder get in the house without her knowledge? Did you have a dog or other warning there?

Yes, we have a security plan. And we also have one upon our own entry-in case there is a "unexpected visitor".

Our weapons/firearms are well-hid in certain areas of the house. I know we have done a good job at this because we had a "break-in" around '99. They took minimal items and did not find our weapons and high-price belongings. It is best to take photos and hold receipts for any item exceeding $50.00.

Dogs and alarms are great for alerts.

Deterance is the key. And you said it well-have them look elsewhere for something easier.

However, a rapist is not concerned with deterance. He has his target sighted and will study and wait.

One of my instructors has every BB candidate take rape seminars and basic criminology courses, as well as a thesis turn-in before ranking.

One such precautionary measure, when walking into a city, there will be a greater chance of being mugged. Stash a secondary wallet with scant cards and pics. Leave misc money/bills, about $25, mostly $1's. When a mugger demands your wallet, give him the "secondary" wallet. 

My brother did not heed my advice. A mugger made off with his wallet. Worse, as I known, the thief broke into my brothers house. Because the theif had my brothers ID and known whereabouts.

It is not to become paranoid-just cautious.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2005)

I have signs on my doors that read "If you enter this home Unlawfully you will be killed" in english and spanish along with Alarm signs, video survelance signs and Dog warning signs.

I have a (eventually) big dog.

I have Alarms, and lights.

I have Video Cameras that detect motion and upload the images to server space on the web, so even if someone steals my PC, I still have the video evidence.

I have good locks, loaded firearms, and other weapons.

I wont get too specific, as I dont want to tell anyone what awaits them... suffice to say my friends say that I am paranoid and over-protected.

Plus there is almost always someone at the home.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

*Technopunk,*

Paranoid has nothing to do with it. Precaution-everything. It takes those ill-prepared to be the ones that will always state that they "nevered thought it could happen to me (them)".


----------



## Adept (May 21, 2005)

You know what happens to paranoid people?

 very little.


----------



## goshawk (May 21, 2005)

Well, after reading some of these I feel either truly stupid or extremely fortunate. My roomie and I lock our door at night. And yeah, that's about it. We're in a basement suite, so you'd have to be under sixty pounds to climb through our windows, and the neighbourhood is as safe as it gets. 

Nifty locks wouldn't be much use, as our front door is mainly glass, and it's Canada, so I don't even want to think about the crap involved in getting a firearms license. Besides which, you're required to keep the weapons locked up, and I think ammunition has to be stored separately as well.

That said, I sleep with a knife under my pillow and a mean attitude, and the both of us are a little on the obsessive side when it comes to "MY home, MY place" territoriality. Still, some days I feel less than safe. ::shrug:: Someone may get in one day, but he'd get hurt for it.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

goshawk said:
			
		

> Well, after reading some of these I feel either truly stupid or extremely fortunate. My roomie and I lock our door at night. And yeah, that's about it. We're in a basement suite, so you'd have to be under sixty pounds to climb through our windows, and the neighbourhood is as safe as it gets.
> 
> Nifty locks wouldn't be much use, as our front door is mainly glass, and it's Canada, so I don't even want to think about the crap involved in getting a firearms license. Besides which, you're required to keep the weapons locked up, and I think ammunition has to be stored separately as well.
> 
> That said, I sleep with a knife under my pillow and a mean attitude, and the both of us are a little on the obsessive side when it comes to "MY home, MY place" territoriality. Still, some days I feel less than safe. ::shrug:: Someone may get in one day, but he'd get hurt for it.


Do you reside in a area or near a area that crime or break-ins occur frequently?


----------



## Jmh7331 (May 21, 2005)

Shotgun w/ 00.  I used to shoot competitively and have many handguns but you can't beat the shotgun for home defense.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

Jmh7331 said:
			
		

> Shotgun w/ 00. I used to shoot competitively and have many handguns but you can't beat the shotgun for home defense.


Great power at close range without worry of over-penetration.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 23, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have signs on my doors that read "If you enter this home Unlawfully you will be killed" in english and spanish


I'd advise against signs like this.  They're an apt summary of my feelings...my fav. is either the one that says "If you are found here tonight, you will be found here tomorrow." or the one that says "Tresspassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again." 

*BUT...*

If you were ever to have to use force against an intruder the DA would more than likely cite those signs as evidence that you are some kind of whacko, that you were looking for the opportunity to pop someone.  Just something to consider.


----------



## Franc0 (May 23, 2005)

* Glock 21 in 45 ACP 

* Remington 870 12 Ga. Shotgun w/ #4 shot

* Various knives planted at least every 5 steps in any direction, including the bathrooms.

* 4 ASP's placed strategically around the apt.

* Double key deadbolt on the front door w/ a New York rod.

* 2 neighbors w/ practically all the same goodies (we all watch each other's back)

Franco


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 23, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> If you were ever to have to use force against an intruder the DA would more than likely cite those signs as evidence that you are some kind of whacko, that you were looking for the opportunity to pop someone. Just something to consider.


True. DA and attorneies aill have a field day when examining someone dies at thew hands of another posting such graphic intentions.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 23, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> If you were ever to have to use force against an intruder the DA would more than likely cite those signs as evidence that you are some kind of whacko, that you were looking for the opportunity to pop someone. Just something to consider.


I agree, and I considered that... however... if it stops the first 5 guys from coming thru the door in the first place, which is my intention, Thats 5 less times I have to explain why I killed someone in my home, no?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 23, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I agree, and I considered that... however... if it stops the first 5 guys from coming thru the door in the first place, which is my intention, Thats 5 less times I have to explain why I killed someone in my home, no?


It may alert and have ready those who do.


----------



## edhead2000 (May 23, 2005)

I have deadbolts on my two outside doors.  Just regular window locks.  But the key weapon is that my house is an absolute disaster right now, so any intruder would be much more likely to trip and break his neck than get to me.  


As a side note -- I was getting ready for work one morning and couldn't for the life of me find my car keys.  Well, I just happened to open the front door and (aha!) there they were right in the lock on the OUTSIDE of the door.  Guess I unlocked the door, opened it, then shut it before I had a chance to take the keys out.  So I figure if I can leave the keys to my house and car in plain view outside overnight, then I must live in a pretty safe neighborhood.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 23, 2005)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> As a side note -- I was getting ready for work one morning and couldn't for the life of me find my car keys. Well, I just happened to open the front door and (aha!) there they were right in the lock on the OUTSIDE of the door. Guess I unlocked the door, opened it, then shut it before I had a chance to take the keys out. So I figure if I can leave the keys to my house and car in plain view outside overnight, then I must live in a pretty safe neighborhood.


Geez, I thought I was the only one to have done that!


----------



## edhead2000 (May 24, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Geez, I thought I was the only one to have done that!


 
Hahahaha!! I'm glad I know I'm NOT the only one to have done that!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 24, 2005)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha!! I'm g ad I know I'm NOT the only one to have done that!


I've done that too...more than once! :whip:


----------



## OC Kid (May 24, 2005)

For you folks that claim to rely on guns , knifes under the pillow ect.....
The average burgler doesnt want you to be around and you most likley wont be around if they decide to rob your house/apt. They hit quickly, grab what ever they can, things that can be sold quickly, jewelry, tv's dvd's ect.. then they go buy their dope with the $$$$
Guns aient gonna help you if your not home.
If your of the mind set that weapons will... go back and read my previous post.

plus if you kill one of them more then likely you will end up in jail loosing everything you own because of it.


----------



## edhead2000 (May 24, 2005)

OC Kid,
You're right in that guns aren't going to help you when you aren't home.  However, your previous post was about a rapist and someone WAS home.  If she wasn't able to get away, couldn't a weapon have helped her fend off the attacker?    




> plus if you kill one of them more then likely you will end up in jail loosing everything you own because of it.


If someone breaks into my house with a gun and threatens to kill me or rape me and I have a gun handy, you better believe I'm going to use it.  If I spend the rest of my life in jail for defending myself, then so be it.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 24, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I've done that too...more than once! :whip:


One further, when I did it, I dropped my wallet on the threshold...


----------



## KenpoTex (May 25, 2005)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> For you folks that claim to rely on guns , knifes under the pillow ect.....
> The average burgler doesnt want you to be around and you most likley wont be around if they decide to rob your house/apt. They hit quickly, grab what ever they can, things that can be sold quickly, jewelry, tv's dvd's ect.. then they go buy their dope with the $$$$
> Guns aient gonna help you if your not home.
> If your of the mind set that weapons will... go back and read my previous post.


  True, most burglers don't want to break into an occupied dwelling.  I remember reading a survey in which inmates that were in jail for residental burglary were polled (I believe the survey was conducted in St. Louis but don't hold me to it).  They stated that they were more afraid of breaking into houses where people were home than they were of being caught by the police.  They stated that they went out of their way to avoid occupied homes because they didn't want to get blown away by a homeowner.  However, this idea works both ways; if someone knows you're home and still breaks in, you can assume that they don't have a problem resorting to violence to achieve their goals.



			
				OC Kid said:
			
		

> plus if you kill one of them more then likely you will end up in jail loosing everything you own because of it.


 Ever heard of the castle doctrine?


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Ever heard of the castle doctrine?



Does this apply to every state?  I know that Florida made some changes to their laws.  I think that there was a link posted on MT somewhere.  

Mike


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, such laws vary from state to state. Also, there are some weird and interesting laws still on the books in states/counties.


----------



## RRouuselot (May 25, 2005)

Spookey said:
			
		

> Dear All,
> 
> With crime constantly on the rise and the number of violent home invasions at the fore front...I am wondering what measures you currently utilize to defend your home as a safe haven.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a pretty evil little Beagle and a nasty goldfish with a bad atittude.......


----------



## rompida (May 25, 2005)

First line of defense.... good deadbolt locks.  Second, alarm system.  Then, I have several weapons at my disposal near my bed.  Short barrel mossburg 12 guage, arnis sticks, tactical knife.   

I used to keep a stick by the door until I heard that some criminals will look for that, or may find it and use it as a weapon for themself.


----------



## hemi (May 25, 2005)

First line, a well thought out security system ( your not getting in with out setting the alarm off) second line good dead bolts, 3rd line a plan of action in the event the alarm goes off, the kids know to make it to my room. I can then walk them through the master bath and in to the closet, they can lock the door to the bathroom while I go hunting.  I have a Mossberg 590A1 12Ga #7 birdshot under the bed. I have a Glock 40Cal in the kitchen (hidden) and a Glock 17 9mm in my study (hidden) and if all else fails I have a bat in the closet my the front door.



On the alarm in the event it goes off, they call the house you have to give your code, then your name and age. If your not on the list the police are coming. I also have a hostage code they will turn off the alarm like as if all was clear but the police are on the way.  ( police station is 1.5 miles away)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 25, 2005)

Hello :wavey: 2004hemi ~ Welcome to Martial Talk!  It sounds like your home is well defended!  It's nice to have a police station so close to your home.


----------



## Crom (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, in the city in my student house at the mo. We've got locks on doors and windows and an alarm, not too much else we could do. There's almost always someone in tho.  


Moving back to my small town in a couple of weeks where we sometimes lock the door


----------



## psi_radar (May 25, 2005)

Edit: Regarding the King of the Castle Laws MJS mentioned--sorry, forgot to quote... 

We've got it here in Colorado, I think it's pretty common in the flyover states.


----------



## hemi (May 25, 2005)

MJ-HI-YAH



Thank you, yes Im pretty secure at the house. I lived out in the sticks for many years then last year my house got robbed in daylight with my neighbor across the street at home. I lost a lot of nice firearms and all the jewelry my wife had, that event also made my wife and kids feel real un secure in our own home. So I sold the ranch and moved to another small town 25 miles closer to down town Dallas. Now with and alarm system and a plan of action every one seems more at ease. 



And thank you for the welcome as you can see this is only #3 so am very new here, and to Kenpo


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 25, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I have a pretty evil little Beagle and a nasty goldfish with a bad atittude.......


Welcome back!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 26, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Does this apply to every state?  I know that Florida made some changes to their laws.  I think that there was a link posted on MT somewhere.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, laws vary from place to place.  What I was getting at was that I disagree with the statement that "you will _more than likely_ end up in jail..."  If it was a justified use of force you'll probably be okay.  There are some places where they prefer victims to dead criminals (IL,NY,CA) but I don't and never will live in those places.


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Yeah, laws vary from place to place.  What I was getting at was that I disagree with the statement that "you will _more than likely_ end up in jail..."  If it was a justified use of force you'll probably be okay.  There are some places where they prefer victims to dead criminals (IL,NY,CA) but I don't and never will live in those places.



Thanks for the reply!!   :ultracool 

I think thats where the confusion happens, when it comes down to the justified use of force.  One persons idea of justified is probably going to be different from the next.


----------



## Mace (May 26, 2005)

I've got 2 170lb dogs that sleep at the foot of the bed, plus my wife and I can hold our own if we have to.  :ultracool 
Sean


----------



## Simon Curran (May 26, 2005)

Mace said:
			
		

> I've got 2 170lb dogs that sleep at the foot of the bed
> Sean


That's one hell of a lot of mutt...


----------



## TigerWoman (May 26, 2005)

Three black belts, a security alarm service, a dog and "more".  Those that have put names however on this forum would probably not be wise to let everyone in the world know how their home is defended.  Everyone's home can be found on a map, down to the street address with a box x'ed on it.  All it takes is a name. TW


----------



## Mace (May 26, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN,
LOL, they are a couple of big boys and the first thing you see when you come in the house.
Sean


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 26, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> MJ-HI-YAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome for the welcome.   Enjoy your journey in Kenpo.  It's a great art!  Wow I'm sorry that you were robbed and lost so much.  I understand how your family must have felt.  I think incidences like that really do make you reevaluate how well you are protected.


----------



## Shogun (May 26, 2005)

The stuff that defends my home is not intended to defend it, it just happens to be another use for it all.

Dogs - 1 pitbull terrier (she's a sweetie, until you rough her up) 1 Akita (same deal) both are fighting dogs by nature. we just happen to love the breed.
Reptiles - s a collector, I usually have at least 5 in the house. these are more of a visual deterent, as the are in cages.
blades - apart from my stockpile of knives (about 60) I have a rack of Katana and bokken right next to my bed
guns - 2 9mm handguns (one on top of the frdge), 12gauge, mini 14 wooden stock semi auto, and a fe others, all under lock and key in the bedrooms.
security lights - 3 sets
neighbors - across, next to, and diagonal to. one is a avid gun collector, and active hunter, who often has carcases hanging on his porch. (I live in the hills)
accessibility - state route on one side, river on the other.

I feel pretty safe.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 1, 2005)

My orginal post was about a rapist. This guy was aserial rapist who staked out the homes and hit when the suspect was least able to be ready.

The person who said they have a gun a will use it. All I have to say is its so easy to sit back and say that. but when the time comes and you have to dig your gun out of  a safe or locked cab. that maybe to late.

Most people wont know what to even if they have a gun in the pressure of the situation. Its so easy to say it in safety and comfort. but when the time comes its a entire different game


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> My orginal post was about a rapist. This guy was aserial rapist who staked out the homes and hit when the suspect was least able to be ready.
> 
> The person who said they have a gun a will use it. All I have to say is its so easy to sit back and say that. but when the time comes and you have to dig your gun out of a safe or locked cab. that maybe to late.
> 
> Most people wont know what to even if they have a gun in the pressure of the situation. Its so easy to say it in safety and comfort. but when the time comes its a entire different game


Gun is always ready. The moment the alarm or dogk goes off wildy, the gun is out.

The dog wont bark or get excited unless someone makes a noise near a window or door. Our dog doesnt even sound when the neighbor's dogs sound off.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 4, 2005)

> The dog wont bark or get excited unless someone makes a noise near a window or door.


My dogs will bark at many noises, but have a very chilling, deep growl when something is threatening them. I think A serial rapist would have a hard time getting through an Akita and a pitbull. if they did, it would be after I have unlocked the safe, or have a Katana tight in my grip.


----------



## achilles (Jun 13, 2005)

I only read the first two posts, so I apologize if I'm beating a dead horse at this time, but...

Crime is actually been on the decline since around the mid 90's.  Check the FBI's unified crime report or the NCVS and you will see that both show a downward trend as far as violent crime is concerned.  Why this is is anybody's guess, but the aging of babyboomers out of the high-crime risk age range, the legalization of abortion and the stabilization of the crack market have all been correlated with the decline of violent crime rate.  It seems that America is actually more safe now than, say, 15 years ago.  Of course this is on an aggregate level and individual experience varies, but overall things aren't so bad.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 13, 2005)

Fear of crime however, has gone way up...


----------



## Black Bear (Jun 14, 2005)

Achilles, IIRC there was a sharp drop in crime in the early-mid 90's. It's still low, but not necessarily going down. Indeed it corresponded with about 18 years after the liberalization of abortion laws. I'm not a pro-abortion guy, but... eh....

Andrew Green is right though, fear of crime remains high. I think martial artists should do all we can to breed irrational paranoia in our society--it's good for business! :lol: 

I like MACaver's post. It is correct that most BnE's occur in the daytime, when people are out at work and school, and that someone who enters a home knowing that it is occupied is a very dangerous person with bad intentions. If they take your stereo, that's one thing. If they come in at night when you're there, well, that's a concern.

Deadbolts (and other things having to do with a secure perimeter) do most of the work. 

The most important thing to have on hand is flashlights. I favour a tough plastic clustered-LED. They are cheap and light on battery drain compared to Xenon bulbs like Surefire, that "hardcore self-defensers" are into. 

I recently acquired 36" sjamboks from Cold Steel, and have been playing with them. I think they're fantastic. Good reach, super-fast, and you know, you can't accidentally overpenetrate and kill your 4-year-old with it. (This is not a knock against responsible gun owners, but they know better than I do that many of the folks who keep guns in their drawer are idiots who shot them at the range once, 5 years ago. Guns are fairly restricted and not commonly worn in my country, and we have to keep them under lock.) 

If I have to move within the house to keep my family safe, I back these up with a clipit and cell phone on the waistband.


----------

